# Travel health insurance



## vivienogden (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, has anyone found a travel health insurance for Europe that has unlimited days?. They all seem to have a restriction of around 30 days, we plan to go for several months.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Try L&V. We have insured with them today. Their Premier policy is for 90 day trips but no restriction on how many times you do that in the year apparently.
We were quoted £198.

Cazzie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are going through same process and want 4 months so at moment there is camping and caravanning long stay single trip up to 6 months or Stay Sure can do 3-18 months. No idea of price at present as waiting to clear doctors appointments before applying very soon.

Most limit to 90 days which is no good and when 1 of you is over 65 its no fun trying to find a policy.

CCC we used last year for annual multi trip but 90 days was limit but have noticed they have a variety of policies and seems like you have to cover just a single trip if going a long time.
chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You could ask some of the insurers to quote for the time you need for an additional premium - best to go to the insurance companies themselves rather than a broker who has limited scope for policy variations.

Geoff


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.biba.org.uk/InsuranceGuides.aspx?Name=Travel-Insurance-Advice

This is the link given to contact if policies cannot cover your age range.

Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have that type of cover, however am away in the van in uk and don't have the details with me.
Think i may have made a post about them will have a look later.
sue


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Have you tried Virgin, paid £154.00 for a years cover anywhere in Europe.

MAC


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Virgin single trip will do only maximum of 31 days for over 65. Tried annual trip and said unable to give quote so need to phone them. 

Age is no problem but everyday travel insurance but will only limit 31 days with the most going to 90. For Don, over 80 makes it even more challenging. I contacted BIBA and they have given me a name of a local broker so will give him a challenge in a week or two to see what he can do but we will either go for CCC or Staysure for a long stay single trip.
Chris


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi we have been with the C&cc for our insurance for 3 years but now we want to go for more than 6 months and the price for 12 months is to much we have a quote from staysure on line and for 9 months it was £384 and at 73 and 67 and with high blood pressure and thyroid problems we thought was not bad give them a go either on line or free phone


----------

